# Fish Identification Help



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Been yakkin some baits out here in NC even though the "red tide" is whoopin up on me this past month. I happen to reel this crazy thing in on my 9/0 yesterday and have no idea what it is. Can anyone indentify this fish? It would be much appreciated for story telling of course opcorn:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like Mr Oyster Toad to me .....


----------



## laxer (Aug 18, 2008)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Looks like Mr Oyster Toad to me .....


yep oyster toad


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i love girls too.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Appreciate the information. If anyone is ever near the Jacksonville, Swansboro, Emerald Isle, or Wilmington area hit me up I have a Kayak and losts of toys...:fishing:


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, I reeled one of those ugly ass critters in down at Jekyll Island back in March. That was when I gave up fishing. If I was going to be pulling in baby sea monsters, I wasn't even going to try anymore! Had to look it up on the net to figure out what it was.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

oyster toad. AKA mother-in-law fish!! - glenn


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Some folks actually eat them and swear they taste good. Me, I hate the little bastards. That one looked to have some good tail meat though.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I pulled one of those out of the sound at Cherry Grove SC. If you take a picture of it with the flash on, the eyes turn neon red and it looks like a devil.

:--|

Evan


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

That little fish right there will take your finger off, bone an all..... stick a pair metal pliers in his mouth, he"ll show you what he can do when he goes to chewing on em !!!!!!!!!!
There"s a reason we call em (oyster crackers)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, nasty bastards they are.


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

y'know, the one I caught was pretty small, but he did take a few swipes at me when I was trying to get the hook out of his mouth. I keep my hands away from the mouths of unknown fish, though, as a rule. You never know when something you pull out of the ocean isn't going to understand its place in the world.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Yuk!..If i caught too many of them I might throw in the towel (rod) on fishing


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

OF course sea robins aren't the most prettiest things either:fishing:


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

I hate to be the one to tell you this but,if you were fishing for shark you threw back a really good bait.Cut it of just behind the fins and let her rip.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

surfrebel said:


> I hate to be the one to tell you this but,if you were fishing for shark you threw back a really good bait.Cut it of just behind the fins and let her rip.


I was about fed up for the day...where I have been fishing RED TIDE is killing me. Im hoping its gone by the end of August, I was lucky to even catch him..


----------

